# [SOLVED] modifying front USB panel



## bimfi (Sep 21, 2008)

I am trying to modify the front panel of my PC. The existing panel has mic and headphone ports, and two USB ports. There is also a punch-out for a 6 pin 1394 port. I have a female 6 pin 1394a port that I am going to solder to a header that will attach to the internal pin-out on my PCI-e 1394 adapter card. The problem I have is that I don’t know which pin is what. 
On the female port the pins follow this diagram: http://pinouts.ws/firewire-1394-pinout.html . 
I have made a diagram of the pin-out on the adapter card. Unfortunately, the manual doesn’t tell anything about it. There are 9 pins for port 4A. There is also a white arrow which I assume indicates pin#1. If this is correct, then should I just follow the wiring diagram http://pinouts.ws/firewire-1394-pinout.html for both ends?


----------



## bimfi (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll figure it out myself. Thanks...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Ah, don't give up hope. 

It's not too hard to wire up what you're wanting. Ideally, you could just use a 2 foot 1394A extension, if your card used a port, not a pin-out. But there are port-to-pin-out adapters out there, or you can take the route you've chose and make your own header. Either way, you'll end up at the right spot.

Usually, the arrow is pin 1. But i thought that pin 10 was the check-pin, not 9....


----------

